
Ask HN: Books/podcasts/blogs discussing Microsoft's culture change post Nadella? - dorsatum
Over the last few years, I&#x27;m quite blown away by the sort of change in MSFT&#x27;s culture. While Satya Nadella wouldn&#x27;t be the only factor, it has been under his leadership, but I cannot find insightful material on the same.
======
stevenwliao
Try Stratechery, written from a tech strategy perspective.

[https://stratechery.com/company/microsoft/](https://stratechery.com/company/microsoft/)

This article is a great starting point: [https://stratechery.com/2018/the-end-
of-windows/](https://stratechery.com/2018/the-end-of-windows/)

------
i0nutzb
A good start would be Hit Refresh [1] written by Satya Nadella.

In this book he explain the issues he found in the company long before he was
a CEO (basically, by the time he became the CEO, he knew what was not right).

[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/Hit-Refresh-Rediscover-Microsofts-
Eve...](https://www.amazon.com/Hit-Refresh-Rediscover-Microsofts-Everyone-
ebook/dp/B01HOT5SQA)

